# baby woodchucks!!



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

okay not a piji or even a bird, but i got 2 baby woodchucks and they are so flippen cute i can't stand it and have to share with you all


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Adorable!!!*


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That is so cute


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh. I love those!!!!!! I want to scrunch it up and kiss it!...lol...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow! Don't hear of Woodchuck rescues!

Well done, Jodi!!

Wishing them _ALL THE BEST_! They are certainly in good hands...especially from the "look" on the face of the one you are holding! 

We know they are in good hands!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh! Soooooo Cute! :d


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

How much wood can a wood chuck chuck. if a wood chuck could chuck wood. That remininded me of this old saying. How did you come across getting them


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

someone the next town over found them in his driveway and left them there for 24hrs, then he brought them to his neighbor who didn't know what to do with them and she had them for 24 hrs, no heat and no fluids for 2 days, the poor babies.
my friend who helps me with the critters was over heard by someone talking about the sparrows she is raising and they asked her what to do, so they brought them to me.
they were ice cold in a topar(semi hibernation) from being so cold, it took me about 5 hrs to warm them up, and they were sooo dehydrated i turned them into pin cushions with SQ fluids, but they are doing great now.
i just got them onto full strength formula and they are eating like champs


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

They are SO CUTEEEEEE!

Squeeeeeeeeee! I want to hug him!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh Jodi, they are adorable. What next?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

those chucks look old enuf to be eating on their own if you ask me ,especially at this time of year most are out eatting grasses and greens and such ,so not sure why those arent doing what chucks do


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

they are only about 6 weeks old they need formula for at least another month or so, and once i have them drinking formula well i will start introducing other foods.
they would still be dependent on their mothers milk and warmth and wouldn't leave her side.
they should be ready for release at about 13-14 weeks


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

they only weigh about as much as a pigeon to give you and idea of their size, they are both a little under 300 grams, they are all head, lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

well good luck with them , around here at this time I have already seen them foraging for themselves outside their burrows so didnt know that they had latch hatches lol


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Oh Jodi, they are adorable. What next?


who knows jay, it's a revolving door here, i get creatures i have never seen in the wild before all the time, specially the weird seabirds.
always running to my books and puter, saying to myself, now what the heck r u??


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i knew what these guys were right off the bat, always wanted to raise a couple since i helped feed the ones down at newc when i was volunteering there.
next year a couple of little skunks or fishers would be fun


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> i knew what these guys were right off the bat, always wanted to raise a couple since i helped feed the ones down at newc when i was volunteering there.
> next year a couple of little skunks or fishers would be fun


You can have the little skunks.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i gotta transfer them  found out the neighbors hate them, i'm so bummed


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You mean you can't raise them?

Aren't they in your home? How did the neighbors find out you have them? Why should they care?

What do those nosy neighbors think of all your other critters??

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

they live across the street and they bring me newspapers for the birds, i knew out of all the neighbors i should find out what they think about them.
they have gardens, they are old school and he has a gun, i didn't want to take any chances on them being harmed because some people don't like them and it turns out they are those kinds of people.
i gotta keep things cool with the neighbors for the sake of the future birds and furries i need to save.
they don't mind the birds, but a lot of people have strong opinions about certain mammals.
i could raise them and release them elsewhere, but i have a hard time with hard releases and i would rather someone else raise them them go through the heartbreak and worry down the road.
i love that i see a lot of the birds and squirrels i release and i'm glad that they pay me a visit and can find food here if they need it


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah you would'nt want them to get shot... farmers do it alot around here.. I guess they have their reasons.. but I say make room and plant a bit more for the wildies.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

_"Good fences make good neighbors."_

I never really believed that until I bought - some people are really too stupid to breath (in my case it took a good fence, a security camera and a Provincial Court Judge).


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

miss you sweet babies


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Way too cute and too sad.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry you had to give them up, but I think it's better that way. They wouldn't have been safe there. Too bad. They're really awfully cute.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

in this state you have to release the animals and birds where they were originally found .. not sure why but they are pretty strict on that rule from what I have heard from the rehabilitator that I have known... sorry your neighbors are dillweeds thou


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i do that with adults, so they are back where they know the habitat and may have a mate waiting for them


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

they hated the other rehabber and were very aggressive and scared so i am going to finish raising them after all.
found a suitable release site for them away from people, gardens and crops


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> they hated the other rehabber and were very aggressive and scared so i am going to finish raising them after all.
> found a suitable release site for them away from people, gardens and crops


is'nt that strange... you are their mommie now....as they see it.. did they bite her?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you have to teach them how to find food and survive in the wild? If so, how do you do that?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

no they didn't bite her but they sure tried, charged her chattered thier teeth and bit the blanket her gloved hands were under.
as far as food goes, by the time i release them they will be eating lots of natural foods plus the property where i'm going to release them the property owners are goin to support feed them until they no longer need it.
they need to get big and fat because they hibernate


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Groundhogs and woodchucks, same thing right?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> no they didn't bite her but they sure tried, charged her chattered thier teeth and bit the blanket her gloved hands were under.
> as far as food goes, by the time i release them they will be eating lots of natural foods plus the property where i'm going to release them the property owners are goin to support feed them until they no longer need it.
> they need to get big and fat because they hibernate


That's great that the property owner will help. I bet you're glad they're back.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i am glad they are back but now they are being jerky to me, ugh i hope they come around, and yep same thing


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> i am glad they are back but now they are being jerky to me, ugh i hope they come around, and yep same thing


They're probably upset about the change to the other person that you gave them to. Maybe they'll be okay after they're back for awhile. I hope so.


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

I just ran across this post looking for a book! lol I would have given anything to have had them in my yard. I've always wanted groundhogs, one of my favorites!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

come n get em!!! lol, they hate my guts, i never see them unless i sneak up around another pre release cage i have and quietly peek around the corner, if i hold still they don't see me but if i move they do, so their distance vision must not be that great.
they play a lot and are adorable, they are fun to watch


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> *come n get em!!! lol, they hate my guts,* i never see them unless i sneak up around another pre release cage i have and quietly peek around the corner, if i hold still they don't see me but if i move they do, so their distance vision must not be that great.
> they play a lot and are adorable, they are fun to watch



Nice that you're all getting on so well. LOL. Keep us updated.


----------

